# Obi is not well today



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

My Obi is a poorly boy today. As most of you know, Obi is recovering from Meningitis and is on steroids. We are going through a a long weaning process and on Monday I was instructed by my vet (via auth from the RVCH) to drop his dose by 2.5mg, which I did. Yesterday we were all at the seaside (celebrating DDs 4th birthday) and Obi had a great time, running around on the beach, chasing balls etc. Of course he was trying to hoover up any food that had been dropped etc and managed to grab a sausage that had been dropped before I could get it off him. 

This morning it was clear he had been sick on his bed (and eaten it again ) plus he had done a poo (not that loose). He has refused his NI breakfast even when I hold his bowl up to him and he is very subdued and not interested in a walk. 

:question: Do you think he ate something yesterday that has given him an upset tummy or do you think this is a result of the steroid decrease and the start of possible meningitis relapse? I'm really quite paranoid but don't want to overreact and I'm not sure the vet would be able to tell? I was thinking wait 24 hours, give him yoghurt and bland food and see if he recovers? When he had the meningitis last time he wasn't being sick so my instinct tells me it's an upset tummy. What do you think?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Pooor Obi! It sounds like he has probably eaten something and being at the beach it was probably salty so would upset his tummy, he may have taken in a small amount of sea water while playing or something like that. I would stick with your plan of bland foods ans lots of fresh water on offer and see how he goes. You will know if the menengitis returns because of the neck pain.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning Clare ... Sorry to hear your little Obi isn't well .. 

I am not an expert ... but would do the same as you are planning .. keep a close eye on him .. offer him bland food and see how he goes .. any doubt a trip to your vet .. after having meningitis I would be worried too plus his reduced steroids may have an effect... however he could have picked up anything yesterday ... 

You are a great owner ... just keep a close eye on him, toilets, food and water intake and call your vet if you are concerned xxx

Hugs JoJo xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like he ate something bad, poor Obi!

I think you're doing a great job Clare looking after your little man, you're a credit to the cockapoo world!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Clare

Agree with Karen and JoJo - just wanted to wish Obi a speedy recovery for his and your sake - it's such a worry when our poo's are ill.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Clare,
I can't really give advice, it probably is just an upset tummy, but I hope Obi & you are okay! & that he recovers ncie & quickly so you can stop worrying 
x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I hope Obi is ok....I think it is probably what he ate and not the reduction in the steroids. I am not an expert but I don't think it has this effect. I hope he feels better soon. xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope he's soon feeling better, keep us posted :hug:


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds to me like he overindulged in something yukky! Just keep watching and gently probing the neck area for any signs of discomfort. The old chicken and rice should tempt him and with a bit of luck its just an upset tum and will be hunky dory by tomorrow. xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor Obi. Sending him a cuddle. 

Keep us posted 

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

You will be surprised what the little buggers pick up at the beach without you knowing- seaweed is one to watch and decomposing crabs!!

My Milly scoffed some of those when we were on holiday last year and we had an evening of her being sick several times.

So it could be that or as Karen said the salt water.

Keep an eye and make sure he drinks and the bland diet is good.

However reducing his medication may have some effect and make take him a few days to adjust I suspect.

But as always if no improvement- give vets a ring, even for your own peace of mind.

Hope he is back to normal soon. xx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww, poor obi.... Little boo kisses coming your way


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Obi. How is he doing as they day goes on??

Can't offer any advice that hasn't already been given to be honest. Hope he is back to his normal self soon. x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I can understand you being anxious. I think I'd be cautious but try not to be neurotic too......trust your instincts, they saved his life after all. Big Hugs J xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Clare, how is little Obi now? Xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ah poor Obi. I hope he's back to his old self soon. I know that you will do the right thing for him as you did so well when he was so poorly before. What a horribly worrying time for you. Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Think you're doing the right thing. Hugs and get well kisses to Obi xx


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Poor Obi, and poor you having all the worrying! Sending you both big hugs (((((())))))

Kxxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am a bit paranoid about him since the meningitis! 

I'm pretty sure it's just a tummy bug, probably from something eaten yesterday at the beach..little minx. He improved during the afternoon and had some white fish for his tea tonight. He's now parked on his favourite spot on the fireplace hearth  I'll know for sure tomorrow morning if he jumps to greet me as normal.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

hi Clare, how's Obi, hope he's feeling better this evening. Maisie sends him hugs & kisses x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Clare
Hope Obi feels better soon. You're a good mummy and know him well.

:hug:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hoping for jumps of joy in the morning. Lots of love to you both from Cara and Izzy xxxxx


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi. I hope Obi continues to feel better! I am a pediatrician, not a vet, but I doubt it is the steroid reduction that caused his upset stomach. Actually, steroids themselves can cause gastritis, so reduction in the dose should not be a problem in that regard. Also, it is important to drop the dose and wean off the steroids slowly since he has been on them for a while now. Definitely double check with your vet, though. Again, feel better soon, Obi!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Sheryl. Yes, we are weaning him very, very slowly following instructions from the Royal Veterinary College Hospital.

He's much better this morning  Got my normal excited greeting and he he gobbled up his NI....back to normal then  

Am quite excited that it's raining too as he can try out his new coat that I bought ages ago......


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Glad to hear Obi is back to his normal self :jumping::jumping: enjoy your :rain: walk!!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

That's good news, Clare. Hope he enjoys his outing in his new coat. X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad Obi is back to his old self again Clare... Pheww..you've already had your share of worry!!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Really pleased that Obi is back to normal... enjoy your walk 

Kx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So glad that Obi is feeling better Clare  Enjoy your walk! xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I was thinking of you this morning, when I was on my morning walk in the rain 

I wondered if you'd make it out in time for Obi to wear his lovely new coat.

Glad to hear he's feeling better and eating again too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news .. xxxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Glad Obi's feeling better. Hope he liked his new coat!  x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Brilliant news Clare! Thank goodness for that! Luna christened her new coat today too. She quite liked wearing it. Hope Obi did too x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear Obi is better! i really want to order Betty an equafleece for winter now!!! She hasn't had her coat on yet this autumn, but she no doubt will at her next visitbto my parents as my mum loves Betty in her coat (must admit i do too as she looks so cute in it!).

Any pics of these smart pups in their new coats???


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I wondered if you'd make it out in time for Obi to wear his lovely new coat.


By the time I got out the door it had actually stopped raining so he didn't wear it. Then while we were out it started raining again...typical! 




sharplesfamily said:


> Brilliant news Clare! Thank goodness for that! Luna christened her new coat today too. She quite liked wearing it. Hope Obi did too x


Did you get a picture of Luna in her coat? 



JulesB said:


> Any pics of these smart pups in their new coats???


Will definitely get a picture when he does eventually wear it!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

arty2:Yeah! Obi is better!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm away and I've just read your post ,so glad he's ok,just to add my son is on steroids all the time and you wouldn't have any side effects reducing them.Dx


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so happy Obi has been well. I would have responded sooner but we had bad storm here and were without power for four days. Hope he continues to do well!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad Obi was ok and it was nothing serious. x


----------

